# transferring microsoft word 97/2000/XP (.doc) files onto a flash drive



## sergios (Oct 1, 2014)

I had a client of mine who wanted me to install microsoft word on a windows 8.1 acer laptop, but it cannot be done because you cannot install microsoft office, which has word, excel etc for free!

As an alternative to microsoft office, i installed apache openoffice 4.1.2 from this website Apache OpenOffice - Official Site - The Free and Open Productivity Suite Apache OpenOffice - Official Site - The Free and Open Productivity Suite[/url] on a windows 8.1 acer laptop from my flash drive!

he says that he cannot save any documents and then take them on a flash drive because it is a free version and it is open source!

i think he is saving the files as the wrong type, which is why he cannot transfer them onto the flash drive for use on other computers!

I have been told that you open the apache openoffice 4.1.2, then go to text document, go to file, save as, then type in a file name of your choice , then choose microsoft word 97/2000/XP (.doc) from the save as type drop down list (while making sure that the automatic filename extension box is ticked), then you highlight the appropriate flash drive from windows explorer and click on save to save the relevant word document on the flash drive, then click on keep current format

is this correct?

After the word document has been saved on the flash drive, (this is where I get confused) can this saved word document on the flash drive then be open and ready for use on another computer, or does this other computer also have to have apache openoffice 4.1.2 installed in order to use the already saved word document, or does it open and read the files from any computer?

i need a reply by wednesday, please!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Open Office files are the same as any other files in Windows. Files created in Open Office can definitely be saved and copied to a flash drive. It's very likely the user is just doing something wrong. 

To save the file as an Office file:
https://wiki.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/UserGuide/Writer/Intro/Save_Document

As an alternative to Open Office I often recommend people simply use Google Docs. Office documents can be opened in Google Docs and edited and saved in any Office format.


----------



## sergios (Oct 1, 2014)

In other words, the saved word documents on the flash drives can be opened and changed on any windows operating systems without the need to reinstall apache openoffice 4.1.2?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

A *.doc* file can be opened by any version of Microsoft Word.


----------



## sergios (Oct 1, 2014)

ok, but when you try to open any saved word documents on any other computers from the flash drive, if the computer does not have the relevant microsoft word or apache openoffice software installed, it will not be possible to open, read or amend this saved word document from the flash drive on any computer?

this is correct i assume!

and also the right save as type format has to be chosen from the drop down list ie microsoft word 97/2000/XP (.doc) in order for the correct document to be open from the flash drive on any other computer!

i assume this is correct as well!

if the wrong format is chosen from the save as type drop down list, then it would not be possible to open any word document from the flash drive because it is not the right type

again, i assume that this is correct!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

If no app to read .doc files, install the Word viewer - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/891090


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The Default extension for OpenOffice Writer files are *.odf*, these type of files can only be opened with OpenOffice. Or,When you save a document in Writer, you can take the drop down arrow next to *Save As Type* and choose *.doc*. a *.doc* file can be opened on any computer with Microsoft Word 97-2016 or using the previously suggested Word Viewer or OpenOffice. When you save a file in Writer, you can save it to a USB Flash drive directly, or transfer it later.
If you put the Flash drive in a computer that does not have the previously mentioned programs, you will not be able to open the files.


----------



## sergios (Oct 1, 2014)

can apache openoffice 4.1.2 also be installed on non windows operating systems?

say, as an example, in universities that have their own inhouse system on computers that do not have windows operating systems already installed?

and is it possible to have both microsoft word 97 onwards and apache openoffice 4.1.2 both installed on windows operating sytems at the same time without creating conflict problems when trying to open .doc files on word or .odf files on openoffice?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If a university has it's own _in house_ system that is not Windows or Mac OSX, then it is a version of *Linux*. OpenOffice is an _Open Source_ program just like Linux, so, yes it can be installed. However, a University may not allow users to install software to avoid viruses etc. 
OpenOffice can be on any Windows computer with any version of Microsoft Office, and not conflict. MS Office will default to open *.doc *files unless you change it yourself. MS Office cannot open *.odf *files, but OpenOffice can open both *.odf *files, and *.doc* files. 
If you _create_ files in *Writer *in OpenOffice be sure to save them as *.doc* files, so that anybody with MS Office can open them. If they don't have MS Office, suggest they install OpenOffice


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Just curious - what university is not using Windows?


----------

